# Trek 7000



## Diestate (Sep 18, 2010)

Picked this up from CL.

Appears to be a 1993 Trek 7000. Only non original parts from what I can tell are '92 LX crankset, '91-'93 XT Shifters and a DS2 air fork (any idea if its a quality fork or specs available?).










Have about 100 miles on it at the moment and its growing on me. Am I limited in future upgrades on this bike?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DS2 (Showa) fork isn't all that spectacular, but there are worse forks out there.

1 1/8" headtube leaves you with options, but I wouldn't say a Trek 7000 is the kind of bike you sink money into.


----------



## Diestate (Sep 18, 2010)

If the fork ever goes out, would a rigid work as a replacement? The bike will mostly be used for commuting and very light off road use every once in a while. What do I need look at to make sure the drivetrain is in good shape?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Diestate said:


> If the fork ever goes out, would a rigid work as a replacement? The bike will mostly be used for commuting and very light off road use every once in a while. What do I need look at to make sure the drivetrain is in good shape?


Umm...well, if its just a commute bike, I don't think you'll need to worry about the fork any. You could swap to a rigid fork easy enough if you really wanted to.

Impossible for anyone to say what kind of shape the drivetrain is in (based on a far away pic and not being there in person). Make sure there is no excessive chain wear and chain rings and cassette aren't wasted. Properly adjusted brakes with pads in good shape. New cables, lubed housing....the basics.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I have that same bike. Trek 7000 love! I think yours is actually a 92.

Rigid fork is fine.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> I have that same bike. Trek 7000 love!


Are those decals period correct? Just curious, the vintages are clashing in my brain....


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Are those decals period correct? Just curious, the vintages are clashing in my brain....


Nope, road decals slightly manipulated.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> I have that same bike. Trek 7000 love! I think yours is actually a 92.
> 
> Rigid fork is fine.


Geometry designed by Charlie Cunningham! Good looking concoction you got there.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

did you really paint the brake arms to match?


----------



## Diestate (Sep 18, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> I have that same bike. Trek 7000 love! I think yours is actually a 92.
> 
> Rigid fork is fine.


Not sure if its definitive enough to distinguish what year it is...but:









The frame also says "E9 Pro Gram 7000 series alloy" if that helps?

I've only been biking for about 2 months and I'm very green.

I currently have 100 miles logged on this bike as well as 400 on a Giant Revel 0. The only thing I'm not fond of on my Trek is that the handlebars are too narrow. What are some handlebar options I can try out?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

good for you! does your saddle really feel comfortable like that?

There are all sorts of bars out there. Just look for one with a 25.4 clamping area if the stem fits you fine.


----------



## Diestate (Sep 18, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> does your saddle really feel comfortable like that?


The saddle wasn't comfortable so I raised it an inch or two shortly afterwards.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> I have that same bike. Trek 7000 love! I think yours is actually a 92.
> 
> Rigid fork is fine.


Who needs a Phoenix when you have a 7000!


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

ameybrook said:


> I have that same bike. Trek 7000 love! I think yours is actually a 92.
> 
> Rigid fork is fine.


*I'm sorry to butt in, but that bike is SIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCKKKK*...ahem...continue with your conversation.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

longfinkillie said:


> *I'm sorry to butt in, but that bike is SIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCKKKK*...ahem...continue with your conversation.


Compared to what?? Nice solid rider, but SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCKKKKKKKKKKK? I sold them in the late 80's and early 90's. On slow days I rode one around inside the shop bunny hopping sh#t until I crashed and dented the frame....the Doctor I sold it to the next day never noticed...................


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's a blue collar 7000 I spied on my way home today. Love the bike rack rash.

I'd rather have a 970/990 though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Diestate said:


> Not sure if its definitive enough to distinguish what year it is...but:


Its definitive enough for me to tell you the bike doesn't fit you properly if thats how you have it set up.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

I have an older one with 1" heat tube and under the stay brakes in the garage. Had Suntour components on it, but they were beyond repair, so all I have now is the frame. Someday.....

BTW, it's a relatively heavy frame. Over 5 lbs.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

pint said:


> Compared to what?? Nice solid rider, but SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCKKKKKKKKKKK? I sold them in the late 80's and early 90's. On slow days I rode one around inside the shop bunny hopping sh#t until I crashed and dented the frame....the Doctor I sold it to the next day never noticed...................


You say potato, I say vodka.


----------



## Diestate (Sep 18, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Its definitive enough for me to tell you the bike doesn't fit you properly if thats how you have it set up.


I was getting knee pains until I raised the seat about 2"... I will be looking into swapping the bars since they are too narrow to use comfortably.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Diestate said:


> I was getting knee pains until I raised the seat about 2"... I will be looking into swapping the bars since they are too narrow to use comfortably.


Thats a good start. Push that saddle forward a bit too, drop the quill stem down (looks like that quill might even be up high enough to be potentially unsafe). Bar swap should be easy enough...perhaps risers if you want to be up more in the front.


----------



## Diestate (Sep 18, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Thats a good start. Push that saddle forward a bit too, drop the quill stem down (looks like that quill might even be up high enough to be potentially unsafe). Bar swap should be easy enough...perhaps risers if you want to be up more in the front.


Sorry if this is a stupid question, but how do I drop the quill stem down?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

There should be an allen bolt on top of the stem centered above the headtube. Unscrew that and check the minimum insertion line.


----------



## Doc Jackson (Jun 8, 2014)

*Related Question*



girlonbike said:


> There should be an allen bolt on top of the stem centered above the headtube. Unscrew that and check the minimum insertion line.


My 1993 model Trek 7000 has a direct-connect stem. I've been casually riding for nearly 50 years, but I've recently moved and haven't found a decent bike shop yet, so I'm having to get into the DIY maintenance and repair scene. Can the direct-connect stem be replaced with a quill stem, and if so, does the direct-connect simply thread out or is this something I'll have to find a shop to do?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

You cannot swap between the two types. If you need the handlebars higher you have a few options that you should discuss with an LBS.


----------

